# Citizenship processing times?



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

We applied in June 11, and the CIC website says on average, people are waiting 21 months now. Is this what people are finding? We have left Canada a few times for trips to the US since applying, which I hope doesn't trigger a residency questionnaire. Also, the website says if you don't write N/A in every space that doesn't apply to you, it could delay the application. I was looking over our application, and for example, in the space where my husband was asked if he had alternate names (maiden names, etc) I didn't write anything at all. Really hoping none of this causes any complications!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, about 21 months is probably correct. More and more people each year want to be Canadians so the backlog builds up.
As far as having the proper residence requirements you can calculate using https://eservicesak.cic.gc.ca/rescalc/resCalcStartNew.do?&lang=en
Non proper completion of your application could, I think, cause you a problem. Given when you applied "they" probably haven't got to your application yet so you'll need to wait for an acknowledgement of your application or its return to you for correction and further extending the time period, but in all honesty, I don't know the true answer to your dilemma.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! I did meet the residency requirements, but I have seen stories online of people being forced to prove it further, sometimes even after sitting their citizenship tests. People having to submit mortgage documents, bank statements, statements from Canada Border Services.


----------

